# Genestealer Cult Initiates



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

These guys have the same basic stat-line as IG Conscripts, except they don't have a saving throw, and have Ld 8. They're 4pts each, they're equipped with laspistols _or_ close combat weapons, and come in units of ten to fifty models. If you get a unit of twenty, it can _Infiltrate_.

I'm quite keen to get a twenty-strong unit in my second 500pt block, _Infiltrating_ them into cover ahead of my main force, so that my opponent will have something other than my Genies/tanks to shoot at. I'm also toying with giving them additional ccws at +2pts per model, and possibly a flamer, but I'm concerned that they would then be too expensive for what they are. I'm also concerned that they're so weak that they'll be ignored, and the rest of my army gets shot up anyway!

So I'm welcoming suggestions and advice on how you'd use these troops, what you'd use them for, or whether you'd use them at all, and not just spend the points on something else.

Cheers all.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually, even with only 2 attacks on the charge, 80pts (does the infiltrate abilility add to the cost?) for an infiltrating unit is a bargain. That's still 40 attacks that will have to be saved. Leadership 8 is awesome on a 4pt model, especially if it'll be infiltrating away from the army leadership. Is there any possibility of taking an anti-tank option in this unit? Otherwise, I'd skip the flamer and the ccw's, and just take the pistols.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

No, _Infiltrate_ is free, but only one unit of the Initiates can have it, and they can only use it if the unit size is twenty or less and if they don't pack any heavy weapons.

As far as tank-cracking goes, disregarding heavy weapons, the only real option is that one of them can carry a grenade launcher. But at BS2, I don't have high hopes for that (hence the flamer). They don't get grenades either, only the option of some (very Orky) "firebombs", which are basically one-use frag grenades (the flames also prevent an advance move after close combat, but I think an actual advance move (as opposed to consolidation) has been dropped between 3rd and 4th Eds anyway).

Yeah, I'm thinking that they'll be a good Troops choice. They seem to be quite versatile in tying up enemy units in shooting or close combat, and they might even survive long enough to take an objective. Their high Ld makes them good for independent scouting and fighting too.

Thanks again!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

infiltrate, run and mob. give them a flamer if you want, other than that let them run as basic. theyre incredibly cheap, and id be scared of them!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

_Infiltrate_ is one of the new rules they introduced while I've been away from the game, so I don't know how useful it is. I'd guess from your responses that "very" is a good answer! :wink: 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, it means that you can set up your models 12 inches away if your enemy cannot see you, or 18 inches away if they can.

than can never be a bad thing, can it?


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Indeed not! Even having not played a single game of 4th so far, I could see the value in a twenty-man _Infiltrating_ unit, even if their fighting skills are rubbish. Twenty guys sitting 12"/18" away at the start of the game might help distract from the Genestealers Fleeting their way across the table.

Well, the Initiates are a pretty definite pick for my second 500pts. I'm thinking of getting a box of the *WFB* Empire Militia to represent them, but I suspect I'll have to do some hard thinking to score twenty laspistols.

Thanks again.


----------

